# Would you be afraid to drive on this bridge?



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*The Millau viaduct is part of the new E11 expressway connecting Paris and Barcelona and featuresthe highest bridge piers ever constructed. The tallest is 240 meters (787 feet) high and the overall height will be an impressive 336 meters (1102 feet), making this the highest bridge in the world.*


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Quite the impressive engineering feat.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been nervous about crossing our aging brides for some time now but now I am even more concerned. I wouldn't want to have to cross this one when it starts to have some age to it. It is beautiful though, from this angle it looks like a smile.

Diane


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd be just as afraid to drive on the roads underneath.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's crazy. You're right Diane - it's smiling, saying, "come here, me pretties… let me show you the sights"

i wouldn't want to drive on it when it was windy either


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Right Debbie!
While driving through North Dakota, You hang tight on the wheel while crossing even short bridges. It seems like you get a wind gust everytime you're on a brdge.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I remember going across that "Sunshine Skyway" in Tampa/St Pete. Florida. I got stuck in traffic and had really no choice. (Shall I say I was lost??) I went across it with something like a 40mph breeze going…Wow! Dang. Yikes even!! Swaying like one couldn't believe, oh my gosh! Unfortunately there wasn't a turnaround. Later that day they closed it, but only after the wind got up to 50mph or so. Same bridge that a tug boat hit about 6 years ago…...


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I saw them joining this bridge in the center. Each section was started from the opposite end of the valley.
If I remember right they were out about 5 cm.
It custs around 2 hours drivng time off the route as opposed to driving the twisties in the valley.

I'd love to give that thing a whirl!

Bob


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

That bridge looks pretty cool. Having known a few civil engineers, I would have to say that the surrent state of engineering (if done with a conscience) is much more sophisticated than even 10-20 years ago. I used to know an engineer that did a great deal of consulting on projects around the world, and he said that he had predicted the fall of the embarcadero in the big earthquake we had a ways back in California. It was just an elementary engineering problem that they had solved some years after the building of the embarcadero, but it was much to late and too costly to fix it at the time. The cool things they can do to concrete to make it stronger, more flexible, and even more translucent, are amazing. The kicker, is if a project was designed well, and even more important, implemented well.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Yikes!

I'm not a big fan of heights, but this is an engineering and building feat!

Lee


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Lets just say that once I got on it I would not waste any time getting off it.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

I drove under this bridge in July '05 while it was being constructed. I looked finished, from below, and there were vehicles on the bridge, but it was not open to the public. We were traveled along the highway from the right of the picture down into the valley bottom. Looking up, it was hard to believe - probably the most spectacular bridge I've seen anywhere in the world.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Forget the winds. Let's see the drunk driver!
Or the speeder that looses control.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

The trouble I have with an engineering feat such as this, is that column 32 may well be designed by a guy that never came to the final solution to any problem. A part mark degree. It looks scary as hell to drive on.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

There was a very nice show on the National Geographic Channel that showed the construction of the bridge. The show is called Megastructures and there are a lot of really good episodes. I have a season pass set up on my Tivo.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've seen other pictures of this bridge. It looks like a real engineering marvel. I'd probably be willing to drive it. Do they sale insurance on each side?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like a good place for a BASE jump! Yee-haw!


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

No, I can't say that I would be afraid to drive across that. It would be really cool.

Besides, if I fell off I know that God would catch me on the first bounce.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw some of the video of the making of that bridge. The entire driving platform or roadway, was built on land and moved by very sophisticated hydraulic mechanisms that lifted the roadway and moved it into position. Very interesting procedure. The only time men were actually working on the bridge, was when it was joined in the middle.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd sure like to see the video of the construction. I wonder if it could be on the internet?


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

Well Dick,

Since you asked 

Enjoy:

Some background info:

http://www.roadtraffic-technology.com/projects/millau_viaduct/

More photos:

http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Projects/1158/Default.aspx

Some more photos and some videos (but not construction):

http://technorati.com/tag/millau+viaduct

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=%22millau+viaduct%22&hl=en&um=1&sa=N&tab=wv

Finally, some more good stuff (and maybe more than you wanted to know). Tons of offshooting links to other sites as well:

http://bridgepros.com/projects/Millau_Viaduct/


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

One more site (in French):

http://www.leviaducdemillau.com/index.php4?lang=FR


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A Big Thank you, Aubrey!!!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

This is the company that engineered the Hydraulics.


----------

